# Outbackers! Spring Has Sprung!



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

SPRING HAS OFFICIALLY ARRIVED!









Our first camp-out of the year won't be until the first weekend in May. We're going to ITASCA STATE PARK in MN. (Headwaters of the MISSISSIPPI RIVER)

That's right! The water in that MISSISSIPPI is clear as AquaFina when it flows out of Lake Itasca! You can walk across the headwaters on stones, as the Mighty Mississippi begins it's journey to the Gulf of Mexico.

When is your first trip???


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Went to Tampa last weekend
Disney Fort Wilderness in two weeks
Florida Keys 13-18 April
Anastatia State Park FL 22-25 April
Nation-wide tour 1 May - 3 June

Then up the east coast move from FL to West Point NY 10 June.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

First scheduled trip is Memorial Day weekend at Salisbury Beach in Mass.
Like to get out before that though


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

We're heading out Friday to Strawberry Park in Preston, CT (as long as I can dig out the snow bank that is currently blocking in the Outback). From what I understand it looks like the water will not be on at the campground yet (bathrooms are heated and operational). If that is the case the wife and I will shower in the bathrooms and just wash the boys in the tub. I'm heading out at lunch time to see if I can find a collapsable water container so I can refill the fresh water tank if needed.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

First outing we'll manage is the Northwest Outbackers Spring Rally at Fort Stevens State Park in Oregon. April 8-12 for us (the rally is offically the 8-10).

Can't wait!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Our first trip of 2005, outside of the nearby shakedown camp, is Memorial Day Weekend: Palo Duro Canyon in northern TX.

Randy


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

This past weekend at Inks Lake State Park in Texas. By the way, thwere was another OUtback TT there this weekend, anyone on the list?

Regards, Glenn


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

April 21st we'll go to Otter Lake in Marshall's Creek, PA if the weather's good. The girls are off all the next week so if the weather is bad over the weekend, we'll go during the week if it clears.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Planned for the weekend after trailer comes in.







Break in weekend Panther Lake Andover NJ.

Gonna be a long 6 to 8 week wait!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Already had 3 nights!









Tad chilly but well worth it, photos.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Heading for a week long trip to Sedona, AZ this Saturday. Yay!


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

We will be leaving this Saturday for Percy Quin park in McComb Mississippi. We love it there!







It will be the first official outing in the new camper..... unless backyards count....











NDJollyMon said:


> .............That's right! The water in that MISSISSIPPI is clear as AquaFina when it flows out of Lake Itasca!
> [snapback]28835[/snapback]​


Well, I can safely say that by the time it gets down here (I'm in New Orleans over looking the Mississippi now) that its far from AquaFina!









Keith


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

We are in Tampa now and will be in Panama City Beach next week! First trip in the 27RSDS and everything works fine! The F-150 pulled it great from Indy to Florida. No problem going across Mounteagle.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Leave this Saturday (3/26) heading to Orlando for several days in the Encore RV Resort Orlando then on to 1000 Trails in Orlando (two free nites). Hoping to head north after that and make it to Bethpage Campground for the Mid Atlantic Outbackers Rally on 4/1-4/2.

Gary


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> Leave this Saturday (3/26) heading to Orlando for several days in the Encore RV Resort Orlando then on to 1000 Trails in Orlando (two free nites). Hoping to head north after that and make it to Bethpage Campground for the Mid Atlantic Outbackers Rally on 4/1-4/2.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]28875[/snapback]​


Gary,
The weather has been very nice. Thunderstorms today but still high 70's.

J-


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

J,
Keep your fingers crossed for us. This is the first trip for the family with a TT. I have a 14 yo girl who is just so-so about camping so some really warm and sunny weather would help me keep her happy.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## dsrede2go (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm looking SOOOOO forward to the *Northeast Outbackers Gathering *in Cooperstown, NY ... May 13-15!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THAT will be our first 2005 outing.

We'll get the unit out of storage in early May, take care of the de-winterizing, and be on the road to Cooperstown on Friday the 13th.

Though our New York winter has been relatively mild, I'm looking forward to this first outing AND the opportunity to meet some fellow OUTBACKERS!

This website has been very encouraging to me - we bought our OUTBACK in the Spring of 2002 and have never regretted our investment ... it has been GREAT to learn of so many others who have also been pleased with their OUTBACK experiences!

Happy Camping!


----------



## byrdr1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, If I can make it at work this week and 2 days next we are off to Ocean Lakes CG
from March 30-April 3rd.
We will have 2 birthdays there, Mine on March 30 (48)and my oldest DD turns 21 April 3rd... Boy I am getting old... Oldest is 21 and youngest DD is 10 with a 15 year DS in the middle..
randy


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

I am SOOOO ready for our first campout. We've been a pretty consistent 10-degrees-below-normal around here.

We're headed to East Fork State Park April 1-3. The Outback's furnace better be working!


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

Picked up the trailer Christmas week and took it out in January and February to river fish in the great state of Washington. Best "mod" is that ceramic heater and DH didn't have to lift a finger to put it in!







Can't wait to go again. Northwest Rally at Ft. Stevens is next. Then opening day for fishing at a lake in Northern Washington at the end of April. Getting the outback broke in before our summer trip to Colorado. Camp On
H.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Roloaddict, where you going for opening day? Lots of lakes in Northern Wa!

Steelheading in Jan/Feb? Cowlitz?


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Next trip (first trip of the year!) this weekend to Lake Conroe, about 40 miles north of Houston.

Happy Easter, everyone!


----------



## constable (Mar 7, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> SPRING HAS OFFICIALLY ARRIVED!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our first trip is May 20th to Minneopa State Park near Mankato Minnesota. We've got another one the next weekend and another two weeks after that one. We'll break the new 28 rsds in a hurry.


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

Went to the y state campout in Umatilla fl. Weather was in the mid 70s clear and sunny. Saw another outback, he had just got his 28? and had no clue about this site. Told him all bout outbackers.com. said he was going to check it out when he got home. This was our 2nd trip in 2 months in our new 21rs. LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## OUTBACKDAVE (Mar 17, 2005)

I just took delivery of my new 21RS today! I am going for a short trip this weekend about an hour away to Lake Navajo for a little trial run before the big trip to Lake Havasu next month!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Heading out this Friday for a weekend at Lake Brownwood State Park; then to Palo Duro Canyon State Park over the Memorial Day weekend. Then to Gulf Waters RV Resort at Port Aransas the July 4th week. And any other place I can think of for a long weekend as I can get there.

Mark


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Pete,

We hope to get out the weekend of April 9th to Twin Lakes, Iowa. Small county campground but we'll do some fishing and maybe throw back a few as well!









BTW, we've camped at Itasca as well. Very nice place with lots of big trees. Might need a good jacket this early though. Stay warm.

Greg


----------

